

How Can I Monetize This? (comic) - joshwa
http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/1072.gif

======
jimm
Please post the original link
(<http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/index.html>), not a hijacked copy.

~~~
joshwa
Whoops, didn't realize (it was emailed to me). Thanks for the correction!

------
ivankirigin
Hilarious.

If you actually want to help monetize the joyoftech comic, submit this url to
<http://tipjoy.com>

<http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1072.html>

~~~
rzwitserloot
CuteOverload is raking in the rewards. Somehow kittens can rake in the money.

Speaking of monetizing, tipjoy doesn't actually offer you a cash payout - only
amazon gift certificates. A tipjar on tipit.to does, though.

~~~
ivankirigin
Tipjoy will allow a cash payout once we go through the proper licensing as a
money transfer agent. This involves complying with regulations in all 50
states and the US patriot act. Technically tipit.to could be held criminally
liable for what they are doing.

We don't want that :)

The fastest way to get a legit cash payout is to spread the word about tipjoy,
so that we can close a Series A funding & pay lawyers to solve this problem.

But you would be surprised how many people are interested in this _because_ it
is all about charity.

~~~
rzwitserloot
Tipit.to is not based in the United States, so we don't have to comply with
the US Patriot Act. There are some stringent financial requirements here in
europe as well, but we've got those covered.

~~~
theoneill
If you do business in the US, you do, according to the US.

------
nickb
It's been done!

<http://icanhascheezburger.com/>

Hehe

~~~
ivankirigin
Yes we can has

~~~
misterbwong
icanhas was the first thing that popped into my mind heh

------
JayNeely
SuperiorCat.com

Like SubservientChicken.com, except it ignores your commands, mostly sleeping,
stretching, and occasionally pointing to AdSense ads at the right.

------
mattmaroon
That is actually the only funny "webcomic" I've ever seen.

------
prakash
that is funny.

